# Japan Through the seasons.



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Wife & I were up in Nagano for a couple of days at the end of October and also exploring Fuji earlier - at the end of this summer..
. 
Not seen an autumn here so colourfully before - So thought I'd share these photos taken recently. Loving having an SLR camera now... I used to find myself not bothering with the little pocket digital camera, as I couldn't take any half decent pics with that.

Still learning how to use it so hoping to get better, also begging tips off our very own pro-master: :bowdown1: DCD 

Cheers for looking!

Miguel.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

loving that last pic! 

and i thought Canadian wilderness was beautiful


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice pics Miguel!!! I really like the first and second ones. Been thinking of getting one a decent camera for a while but TBH i cant really take a half decent pic with the one i've got!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Why is everything in Japan so Pretty?

The outdoor, the tree, the food,.... the Girls!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Englands not all that bad....











uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Here's a couple of gratuitous pics of a pretty girl taken recently...
She's the main Japanese D1 Racequeen at the mo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm getting dizzy with my eyeballs snapping back and forth rapidly between the car and the girl!!!


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

VEry nice, I've been to Japan once a long time ago... so wanna go again!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'm getting dizzy with my eyeballs snapping back and forth rapidly between the car and the girl!!!


LMAO!!! So True...!!! :clap: 

Well, at least I am off to Shinjuku (The ONLY place to be) for an ENDURANCE EATING SPREE around Christmas time... So looking forward to it!!!  

Love the food in Japan! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good miguel


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

You are making me miss Japan badly. I'm looking to return for vacation in July... one of my favorite things about living in Northern Japan was the natural beauty. And since it is getting cold, damn I miss the hot baths...


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

oh yea, I almost forgot....



SmigzyGTR said:


> Englands not all that bad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least I know i'm not the only person that sees this here... just nasty!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome scenery pics and love the pics of the Tokyo Drift FD.
I think you have a second calling, photography! Nice work Miguel.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to flyfish there Miguel!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

beautiful pics there miguel, and i love the one with the veilside FD!

smigzy, thanks dude i was just having breakfast!uke:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmmm, quite a nice variety of shots there, Miguel!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bkvj said:


> beautiful pics there miguel, and i love the one with the veilside FD!
> 
> smigzy, thanks dude i was just having breakfast!uke:


LOL, well i thought she was quite attractive (in and smoking, gold-wearing, obese rhino kind of way!)

Sorry for crapping your thread miguel and detracting from your most excellent pics.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> LOL, well i thought she was quite attractive (in and smoking, gold-wearing, obese rhino kind of way!)


the last of this, FPMSL:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

gorgeous photos.
i'll have to get some travel time in during spring vacation.
i'm glad i'm not planning on leaving here anytime soon


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sensational scenery pix! Great photo work.

Racequeeen is also looking tasty!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome pics there miguel


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Rain said:


> loving that last pic!
> 
> and i thought Canadian wilderness was beautiful


Yeah I think the last pictures remind me of nature in North America or Canada or something. Beautiful nature.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Newera, where did u get them shots? I NEED higer resolution! hehehe...

Smigzy, you've just changed my mind about visiting the UK. Cheers bud.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

russwestwood said:


> Newera, where did u get them shots? I NEED higer resolution! hehehe...
> 
> Smigzy, you've just changed my mind about visiting the UK. Cheers bud.


No worries. PM a suitable e-mail address able to take large files and I'll e-mail them across


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

What stunning pictures you have there!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. :bowdown1: The scenery was everywhere.... - all I had to do was point & shoot!

This morning - We're off to Kusatsu for the weekend (Mountains and Natural Hot Springs).... After one of those baths, I'm going to look a bit like this over the weekend: :flame: 

I'll try to take some shots there and post up pics next week..


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Kusatsu was awesome (3rd weekend of November)! We saw their first snowfall of the year - and the drive to Karuizawa, some 50km away was stunning. We were only in the Pajero, so didn't really enjoy the roads as much as we could have - but there will be other times !

Some excellent hiking in these parts 

Here's a few pics.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW!!!
Great pics, I need to go there sometime.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

excellent shots mate. love the 'slow shutter' on the waterfalls.
when or if you do get those photo tips off DCD, pls forward them to me


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ Same here


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome pics Miguel


----------

